# I Didn't Know Eagles Hunted



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

http://videos.komando.com/2008/11/19/bald-eagles-hunting/


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice Story!

We have an area down near the Susquehanna River (about 3 miles west from us) that you can actually hike and see bald eagles. For the most part, the nests we see are high atop the large transmission towers spanning from the hydroelectric plants near our area.

Here is a link to the Holtwood Preserve -click here - if you look on the left under "points of interest" you can follow a photo gallery of eagles.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Great video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

That was awesome Doxie ....Thanks! I love the birds & especially the Raptors!


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

K...im a wimp. I know its nature...cant help it. It is a relief to know that the Bald Eagle has more than recovered. Their wing span is to die for as they soar through the air! Wow!









Nice Find Doxie!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

The entire episode was on PBS this past weekend. Excellent documentary of the Bald Eagle, it's near extinction from DDT and it's amazing recovery from the endangered species list.

The tenderness this LARGE bird displays toward it's eggs and nestlings is amazing.

Dan


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks for the link, I love Eagles they are such beautiful Birds and they are welcome to eat all the coots they want.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Unfortunately I haven't been able to watch the video yet, not sure if it is still downloading or it is operator error, but....I actually saw what appeared to be a dog fight one time between a bald eagle and a cattle egret several years back. My son and I were headed to the family farm when we saw this taking place and pulled over to watch. It was fascinating at the two birds dove and turned. On each pass you could tell the eagle was gaining ground and the egret was tiring. Fortunately for the egret a young fellow on a four wheeler came tearing up the road ditch making enough noise to distract the eagle for just a few seconds. The egret didn't waste them, it took off into a row of pine trees and disappeared. Very interesting show that you don't see everyday. Quite impressive for the 7 year old in the backseat as well.....although he thought the eagle should stick to some sort of scratch feed that comes in a 50 pound sack.









After typing this I checked back and the video had loaded. Amazing.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

I have never seen more eagles than the times i've been to alaska. There as populated there as the crow is here.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I've watched Bald and Golden Eagles catch ducks for years while duck hunting on Reelfoot Lake in NW Tennessee. They are also opportunistic hunters and will swoop in and take your shot/killed duck if tarry too long in retrieving the bird.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Tawnya, I know you want to talk Rick into de-winterizing next Jan. so you can meet us for the Eagle Festival!! Greg and Chantel are coming. Come on, you can do it. Talk him into it.









Kelly


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> Tawnya, I know you want to talk Rick into de-winterizing next Jan. so you can meet us for the Eagle Festival!! Greg and Chantel are coming. Come on, you can do it. Talk him into it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, you are right! however, he won't BUT there has to be motels-right? tell me when! heck, I don't need him to go!


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

Wife works for Arizona Game and Fish and they have an Eagle Watching Group that watches the nests and helps keep count of new borns. Sounds like a great job for a camper..kick back in the woods, watch eagles, and get paid for doing it.
I had an up close experience with a bald eagle. We were in Sturgis, SD during the motorcycle ralley, (another vice) and was walking around a vendors area when I caught sight of some motion. I turned and there was an adult bald eagle sitting on a perch about 6 feet from me. What a majestic creature. She was a rescue bird that had been found shot and nursed back to health. She was due to be released back to nature shortly. A donation was made to the rescue society. Will probably never get that close to another bald eagle, but what a treat it was.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Tawnya, I know you want to talk Rick into de-winterizing next Jan. so you can meet us for the Eagle Festival!! Greg and Chantel are coming. Come on, you can do it. Talk him into it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, you are right! however, he won't BUT there has to be motels-right? tell me when! heck, I don't need him to go!
[/quote]

OK, there are motels and cabin rentals. Don't know how fancy they are. We are talking Concrete and Marblemount area. Not exactly the Ritz Carlton type places!! Nothing is set in stone yet, but I think the festival is the weekend of the the 24th and 25th of Jan. We mentioned it to Greg and Chantel at church the other morning and they seemed up for it.


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

I have an eagle that sits on the power lines that run along the back of the house. Every time I put my little pekingese outside, I have to stay with him or put the other bigger dogs out to keep the eagle from swooping down and flying off with my daughters dog.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

[. Every time I put my little pekingese outside, I have to stay with him or put the other bigger dogs out to keep the eagle from swooping down and flying off with my daughters dog.
[/quote]

Eagles in that part like Chinese take out?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

At Wickiup Reservoir you camp along the lake front...right under Eagle nests. You should see the pile of fish and small bird bones.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Tawnya, I know you want to talk Rick into de-winterizing next Jan. so you can meet us for the Eagle Festival!! Greg and Chantel are coming. Come on, you can do it. Talk him into it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, you are right! however, he won't BUT there has to be motels-right? tell me when! heck, *I don't need him to go!*[/quote]
No ?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Tawnya, I know you want to talk Rick into de-winterizing next Jan. so you can meet us for the Eagle Festival!! Greg and Chantel are coming. Come on, you can do it. Talk him into it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, you are right! however, he won't BUT there has to be motels-right? tell me when! heck, *I don't need him to go!*[/quote]
No ?









[/quote]

nope! We don't have to do everything together







. If he didn't want to go and I did bad enough, I'd go!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> At Wickiup Reservoir you camp along the lake front...right under Eagle nests. You should see the pile of fish and small bird bones.


when my friend Becky and I were in Montana recently we were driving down the road and we saw an eagle in a field eating on a carcass of something, don't know what it was but it wasn't little.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

When Stacey and I were at Poland Spring Campground in Maine last fall, we saw an eagle dive and catch a fish. Pretty cool!! We chose that cg, because they have an eagles nest on an island just across from the swimming area. We are hoping to go back there this summer. Stacey is hoping for a better lens for his camera. He did get some nice pics of the eagles, including the dive and catch, but would be better with the new lens.


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Terrific video. One of the most amazing things I have witnessed was a hawk snatching another bird while both were in flight. While the outcome was death for the other bird, the sight was one of beauty.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Great video! I work right on the Mississippi River where it joins the Des Moines and the SE corner of Iowa. The other day when it was down to 0 I looked out the window where I work and counted over 200 eagles on the ice with more east and west of me (yep, the Miss. travels west for a little ways). There was also hundreds of white pelicans, canadian geese, canvasbacks and Mallards plus assorted galls, all in an area less than a half block big. For the most part, the Eagles caught fish, take them to the trees and eat them but every so often they change their diet. I remember watching 10 Eagles on the ice surrounding a small pool of open water where a small diving duck was trying to escape. As long as he stayed in the middle, he was safe. Along came a Mallard flying in to the pool, distracting the Eagles and allowing the diving duck to escape. But now the Mallard was surrounded and being bigger, not able to fly away. It took about 20 minutes but finally the poor duck got too close to the edge and one of the Eagles reached out and snagged him and several of them killed him and started to eat. I was just telling some other people that watching the fowl is one of the perts of where I work. This years seems to have a bumper crop of Eagles and Pelicans staying around this winter.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

when my wife and i were in Alaska we were in Denali. we were watching a grizzly bear running in a meadow. the bear ran about a 1/2 mile in the open. our tour guide stopped so we could take pics. the guide then pointed out the eagle flying circles over the bear. he said the eagles will follow the bear as it runs through the brush in hope something smaller will be flushed out. pretty smart!!!! we also saw a couple eagles dropping a small animal in the water and then swooping down to pick it up. we did get close enough to see it was a squirrel. playing??????


----------

